# Bild in HTML ändern



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Also ich bin wirklich kein Anfänger mehr was HTML angeht. Aber ich bekomme einfach ein Bild nicht geändert,obwohl ich das schon so oft gemacht habe.
Das Bild heißt bg_start.jpg. Wenn ich es raus lösche ist es ganz klar weg. Aber wenn ich dann das alte raus lösche und ein anderes jpeg rein kopier und es genau so benenne wie das alte zeigt er mir immer noch nichts an. Das kann doch garnicht sein. Habe es auch mit verschiedenen jpegs versucht. Aber keines hat geklappt. Die Größe des Bildes ist 800x600 wie das alte. Hat da jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?

Lg
Sunflower84


----------



## ShadowMan (30. Juni 2005)

Hi du!

Ich hatte sowas öfters mal, weil ich das Bild nicht wirklich genau so genannt hatte. Geh doch einfach mal dann auf "Bild anzeigen" im Browser oder lass dir die URL des Bildes anzeigen. Da offenbart sich auch oft ein Fehler.
Hochgeladen ist es auch? (das passiert mir nämlich öfters mal... *g*)

Was mir sonst noch einfällt: Vielleicht mal nen anderen Browser ausprobieren?

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

Hi

Also der Namen des Bildes stimmt. Den Browser hatte ich auch schon gewechselt.
Wie soll ich denn das Bild anzeigen lassen. Ich sehe einfach eine leere Seite. Kein rotes x oder sowas wo er mir das Bild nicht anzeigen kann. Die Seite ist komplett leer.

Vielleicht noch eine Idee?


----------



## AKrebs70 (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Also wenn:
1. Der Pfad stimmt.
2. Der Datei-Name stimmt.
3. Es auch auf verschiedene Browser zum gleichen Ergebniss kommt.

währe es sinnvoll uns mal deinen Quelltext zu zeigen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## ShadowMan (30. Juni 2005)

Hast du es mit <img... eingebunden? Oder mit CSS im background? Ich würde einfach mal das Bild anzeigen lassen => komplette url im Browser angeben. Die kopierst du dann in deinen Editor. Somit gehst du sicher, dass es daran dann nicht liegt.
Ist schwierig zu sagen, was falsch sein könnte...man sieht ja nichts und kann nichts ausprobieren...
Ich weiss nur, dass das Fehler waren, die mir auch mal passiert sind wo ich mich gefragt hab, was ich denn nu wieder falsch gemacht hab.


----------



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo AKrebs70

Ich schicke dir den Quelltext mal per email
Wäre lieb wenn du ihn dir mal anschauen könntest.

Lg
Sunflower84


----------



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Hier ist der Quelltext mit dem ich das Bild einbinde:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html><head><title>autokehry.de - Willkommen</title>

	<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
	<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
	<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="Renault%20Autohaus%20Kehry%20-%20Kaiserslautern_dateien/style.css"></head>

<body background="welcome_data/bg_start2.jpg" bgcolor="#e2e4e8">


</body></html>


----------



## ShadowMan (30. Juni 2005)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht 100% sicher, aber kann es sein, dass du dein Hintergrundbild mit der Farbe "überschreibst"? Mach die Farbe bitte mal weg 
Oder mach es gleich mit CSS, was ich eh für sinnvoller halte.

In welchem Ordner befindet sich diese datei? Diese müsste ja dann einen Ordner über dem Bild liegen, gell?


----------



## AKrebs70 (30. Juni 2005)

Also dort ist kein Fehler zu erkennen.

Wenn wie schon gesagt der Pfad, Dateiname stimmt, kann ich mir nur noch vorstellen das in deiner Style.css vieleicht ein Fehler ist. Hast du dort auch body etwas zugewiesen?

Axel


----------



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

Also wenn ich die Hintergrundfarbe weg mach dann bringt das auch nichts.
Was meinst du damit ob ich Body etwas zugewiesen habe?

Lg
Sunflower84


----------



## AKrebs70 (30. Juni 2005)

Die Seite liest eine css-Datei ein. Wie sieht die den aus.
Z.B.:

```
body { background-image: none }
```


----------



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

So sieht mein css aus:

/* Stylesheet-Datei fuer Praesenz Auto-Kehry */

body {background-color:#E2E4E8; background-repeat:no-repeat; background-attachment:fixed; margin-left:20px; margin-top:0px; margin-right:0px; margin-bottom:0px;}
body.ticker {background-color:#E2E4E8; margin-left:10px; margin-top:0px; margin-right:0px; margin-bottom:0px;}

p,h1,h2,h3,h4,h5,h6,h7,ul,ol,li,div,td,th,address,blockquote,nobr,b,i,form,small,big,a {font-family:Verdana,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif;}

/* normaler Text */
td   {font-size:9pt; color:#243D68;}
th   {font-size:9pt; color:#243D68;}
p    {font-size:9pt; color:#243D68;}
form {font-size:9pt; color:#243D68;}

/* kleiner normaler Text */
small  {font-size:8pt;}
.klein {font-size:8pt;}

/* grosser normaler Text */
big {font-size:10pt;}
.gross {font-size:10pt;}

/* normaler Link */
a:link, a:visited, a:active {color:#243D68; text-decoration:none;}
a:hover {color:#243D68; text-decoration:underline;}

/* ?berschriften in verschiedenen Gren */
h1 {font-size:14pt;}
h2 {font-size:13pt;}
h3 {font-size:12pt;}
h4 {font-size:11pt;}

/* Listen */
li,ul,ol {font-size:9pt; color:#243D68;}

/* Farbig hervorgehobene zeilen in tabellen */
td.top {font-size:9pt; color:#000000; background-color:#EEEEEE;}
td.tab {font-size:9pt; color:#000000; background-color:#EEEEEE;}

/* Schriftfarben */
.schwarz {color:#000000;}
.fehler  {color:#FF0000;}


----------



## ShadowMan (30. Juni 2005)

Da sind aber einige Sachen "doppelt gemoppelt", hm 

Machs doch einfach mal so: http://www.css4you.de/background-image.html

Dann müsste es eigentlich auf jeden Fall gehn...


----------



## Bratenspritze (30. Juni 2005)

Also ich bin mir relativ sicher das hier unser Problemchen liegt. Du ladest die Css Datei in deine Html datei ein und überschreibst mit den daten aus der CSS datei den body-tag in deiner html Datei. 
Schreib einfach mal : 

body {*background-imagefadZumBild;*background-color:#E2E4E8; background-repeat:no-repeat; background-attachment:fixed; margin-left:20px; margin-top:0px; margin-right:0px; margin-bottom:0px;}

in die CSS Datei und lass den Body - Tag in deiner HTML Datei mal komplett jungfräulich


----------



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

Ich habe gerade wieder das gleiche Problem wie gestern. Jetzt nimmt er mir sogar nicht mehr das alte Bild. Wenn ich verschiedene Bilder versuch rein zu laden macht er mir irgendwann auch nicht mehr das alte rein. Aber nach einer gewissen Zeit geht das dann wieder. Das darf doch nicht sein, oder?
Den Cache habe ich auch schon gelöscht.


----------



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

Das klappt leider auch nicht


----------



## Bratenspritze (30. Juni 2005)

Hast du diese Schreibweise benutzt ? wenn nicht, mach das mal...

background-image: url(../ordner/bild.gif);


----------



## AKrebs70 (30. Juni 2005)

Machst Du das den jetzt alles Lokal oder ist das Problem den auch noch dann vorhanden wenn Du deine Seite hoch läds?

Axel


----------



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

Das klappt leider auch nicht.

Ich mach das alles lokal. Aber der Fehler ist auch dann noch da wenn ich die Seite hoch lade.


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2005)

So sollte es funktionieren:


```
body 
{
background-color:#E2E4E8; 
background-image:url(welcome_data/bg_start2.jpg);
background-repeat:no-repeat; 
background-attachment:fixed; 
margin-left:20px; 
margin-top:0px; 
margin-right:0px; 
margin-bottom:0px;
}
```
Wenn die CSS-Datei in einem Unterordner liegt:

```
body 
{
background-color:#E2E4E8; 
background-image:url(../welcome_data/bg_start2.jpg);
background-repeat:no-repeat; 
background-attachment:fixed; 
margin-left:20px; 
margin-top:0px; 
margin-right:0px; 
margin-bottom:0px;
}
```


```
<body> ... </body>
```


----------



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

Das klappt leider auch nicht.
Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Aber das kann doch nicht so schwer sein.
Das komische ist, dass er das alte Bild auch nicht mehr findet


----------



## AKrebs70 (30. Juni 2005)

Bist Du dir den wirklich sicher das Datei-Name und Pfad stimmen?

Weil so wie es michaelsinterface geschrieben hat muss es eigentlich funktionieren.

Axel


----------



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

Auf den Datei Namen und den Pfad habe ich zuerst geschaut und schon bestimmt 50 mal nachgeschaut. Aber da stimmt alles. Da er ja das alte Bild auch findet und ich in diesen Ordner nur ein anderes Bild rein lade und es genau so benenne wie das alte. Aber wenn ich etwas rum probiere findet er auf einmal auch das alte nicht mehr. Aber irgendwann kommt es dann wieder. Es ist schon etwas komisch. Aber trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe. Vielleicht fällt jemanden ja noch etwas ein.

Lg
Sunflower84


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2005)

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das Zeichen *%20* in der Referenz zur CSS-Datei für den *slash /* steht 

Annahme: wenn ich die Syntax auf *slash /* umcodiere, sieht der Link zum StyleSheet so aus:


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"  href="Renault/Autohaus/Kehry/-/Kaiserslautern_dateien/style.css" type="text/css">
```

Logische Konsequenz für den CSS-Code der *style.css*:

```
background-image: url(../../../../../welcome_data/bg_start2.jpg);
```
Oder wo befindet sich das Verzeichnis mit der Grafik?


----------



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

Der Pfad: welcome_data/bg_start2.jpg stimmt. Im Ordner welcome_data ist das Bild


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2005)

sunflower84 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Pfad: welcome_data/bg_start2.jpg stimmt. Im Ordner welcome_data ist das Bild


Der Pfad stimmt, wenn du die Hintergrundgrafik aus der HTML-Datei referenzierst:

```
<html>
<head>
<title></title>

<style type="text/css">
<!--
body
{
background-image:url(welcome_data/bg_start2.jpg);
}
-->
</style>

</head>
<body> ... </body>
```
Wenn du den CSS-Code in eine externe CSS-Datei packst, müssen Verzeichnisse / Unterverzeichnisse in der URI beachtet werden. 

Da *%20* für ein Leerzeichen steht, lautet der Pfad zur CSS-Datei* style.css*:


```
<link href="Renault Autohaus Kehry - Kaiserslautern_dateien/style.css>
```
und der CSS-Code für die Hintergrundgrafik in deiner *styles.css*:

```
background-image:url(../welcome_data/bg_start2.jpg);
```
Leerzeichen sind meines Wissens in URLs / URIs aber gar nicht zulässig bzw. sollten vermieden werden.


----------



## soraxdesign (30. Juni 2005)

Auch wenn du es schon mit anderen Browsern versucht hast, leere mal den Cache deines Browsers. Ist mir oft vorgekommen, dass ein Bild aufgrund eines zu vollen oder beschädigten (!?) Caches nicht mehr angezeigt wurde.


----------



## sunflower84 (30. Juni 2005)

Danke. Aber das habe ich schon versucht. Leider erfolglos


----------

